# coconut oil is good solution for acne problem?



## lisascottlive (Jun 28, 2016)

I have been reading a lot about the skin benefits of coconut oil, can coconut oil treat acne problem if applied regularly on the skin? waiting for good responses. have a nice day!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 29, 2016)

I think some say coconut oil is comedogenic (can break people out). On the other hand, others have had no problem with using coconut oil as a cleanser.


----------



## CassieLyons (Jun 29, 2016)

I use coconut oil as a moisturizer on my face.  Not sure if it helps reduce the acne or not but my skin feels and smells really good.  I use natural face scrubs with it as well.  Hydrating can help reduce acne too.


----------



## Mac12 (Jun 29, 2016)

I don't think so.


----------



## lisascottlive (Jun 29, 2016)

i was going through one article and i was literally shocked to see that coconut oil is so beneficial for skin, it says that coconut oil is a [FONT=&quot]an excellent moisturizer, have [/FONT][FONT=&quot]antibacterial agents, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]antifungal agents, it is a [/FONT][FONT=&quot]natural treatment for acne, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Prevents flaking and dryness, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]powerful antioxidant, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]excellent massage oil, and [/FONT][FONT=&quot] natural deodorant. seriously is that true coconut oil have all these skin benefits?[/FONT]


----------



## Lin1018 (Jul 25, 2016)

lisascottlive said:


> i was going through one article and i was literally shocked to see that coconut oil is so beneficial for skin, it says that coconut oil is a an excellent moisturizer, have antibacterial agents, antifungal agents, it is a natural treatment for acne, Prevents flaking and dryness, powerful antioxidant, excellent massage oil, and  natural deodorant. seriously is that true coconut oil have all these skin benefits?



I know my Indian friends all swear by it but it feels too "heavy" for me plus the fact it says "curry" whenever I am near someone who uses it. Will stick to jojoba oil.


----------



## angela11 (Sep 9, 2016)

The coconut oil saved me from hormonal acne.. My skin is oily in the T panel, and it doesn't feel heavy to me at all.. I'm in love in the scent btw.. I would literally lick it over my face..


----------

